# Annual New York State Home Wine Seminar



## Runningwolf (Jul 31, 2014)

Is anyone going to this seminar? I will be there presenting and would love to meet any members in the area.


Home Wine Seminar 
Come to the 30th Annual New York State Home Wine Seminar!
August 9, 2014
Place: Monroe County Cooperative Extension
249 Highland Avenue, Rochester, New York 14620
Time: Program starts at 9:00 AM and ends at 4:00 PM (or so)
Registration opens at 8:15 AM
Cost: $20.00 per person in advance.
$25.00 at the door.
This price includes a pizza lunch.


----------

